# Arctic Liquid 240 - Temperaturen in Ordnung?



## delobre (3. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Wasserkühlung aufgrund der guten Kühleistung und insbesondere des Aussehens (ja mir ist das wichtig, hab ein Sichtfenster ^^ ) gekauft. Nach stundenlangem rum kämpfen mit Asus Q-Fan im BIOS und Asus Suite 3 (beide haben die Lüfter nicht erkannt), habe ich mich mit Speedfan rangewagt. Bis jetzt läuft alles gut, die Temperaturen sind mir allerdings etwas zu hoch, wenn ich mir diverse Tests anschaue. Im Idle pendelt sich die Temperatur bei 35-38°C ein (Raumtemperatur 24-25°C), beim spielen kommt der nach 30 Minuten auf 47°C, steigend (Core Temperaturen liegen um die 53°C, ich vermute die CPU Temperatur pendelt sich da ein). Im Stresstest sind es nach 30 Minuten 52°C. 

Die Pumpe läuft auf einem 4Pin Anschluss auf 70%, da sie ab diesem Punkt nicht mehr zu hören ist (darüber ein leises fiepen von der Pumpe zu hören).  Die CPU Lüfter laufen auf 22%, beim spielen gehen die auf 35%. Nun kommt das komische. Egal wie hoch die Lüfter stelle, auch wenn alles auf 100% geht, die Temperaturen sinken nicht um einen Grad. Und das verwirrt mich derzeit ebenfalls. 

Die Temperaturen sind an sich eigentlich total im grünen Bereich, aber in vielen Tests sind sie bei selben Raumtemperaturen bei teilweise 10°C unterschied. Woran liegt das?

Hardware: 
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1231v3 (wie gesagt, Wasserkühlung aufgrund des Designs gekauft, Luftkühler waren mir zu groß  )
Mainboard: Asus Z97K (1xCPU 4Pin, 2xChassis 4 Pin), davon 3 Gehäuselüfter mit Y-Kabel an einem 4-Pin, Pumpe am zweiten 4-Pin Anschluss
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 970 Strix OC 
Gehäuse: Be quiet Silent Base 800


----------



## claster17 (4. Januar 2017)

Ich bezweife, dass in diesen Tests die gleiche CPU verwendet wurde. CPUs mit SMT (i7, dein Xeon etc.) werden außerdem ein ganzes Stück wärmer als welche ohne SMT.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Januar 2017)

Ne die temps passen schon, hab diese Kühlung vor ein paar Tagen durch eine Custom wakü getauscht. Hatte mit der Arctic meinen i7 6700 Stock ähnliche Temperaturen wie du.


----------



## INU.ID (4. Januar 2017)

52-53° maximal? Ist doch voll ok.


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Januar 2017)

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, das ein 1231V3 ist. Ich hab 58 °C habe ich mit einem Raijintek Pallas @ 700 rpm @ 3,8 Ghz bei nem 1230V3


----------



## delobre (4. Januar 2017)

Mit Prime95 komm ich nach 40 Minuten auf 57°C Core Temperatur (laut Asus AI Suite 48°C) . Scheint also in Ordnung zu sein


----------

